# Elinimar interferencia  de la bobina que va a la bujia



## dalsaur (Jul 30, 2011)

Buenas, tengo un problema con mi moto y es el siguiente, resulta que le instale un reproductor mp3 de memorias usb de esos portatiles, pero al ponerlo a reproducir y al acelelar la moto se bloquea, y descubri que es la bobina que le manda el voltaje ala bujia


como le hago para evitar esa interferencia? y que mo me bloque el reproductor mp3 

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 30, 2011)

Al conducir en moto debes llevar casco y si te distraes con música terminaras viendo el firmamento y cuando no te puedes ver en el tunel..............


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 31, 2011)

dalsaur dijo:


> Buenas, tengo un problema con mi moto y es el siguiente, resulta que le instale un reproductor mp3 de memorias usb de esos portatiles, pero al ponerlo a reproducir y al acelelar la moto se bloquea, y descubri que es la bobina que le manda el voltaje ala bujia
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 57499
> como le hago para evitar esa interferencia? y que mo me bloque el reproductor mp3
> ...


Amigo, aparte del consejo que te dio el amigo pandacba, que es muy cierto, debes utilizar cables blindados de ignicion, como los que se utilizan actualmente en todos los vehiculos equipados con computador.-


----------



## dalsaur (Jul 31, 2011)

gracias por la info, y dejenme decirle que siempre soy precavido y siempre uso el casco, ademas el sonido que emite el reproductor se escucha bien alto ya que lo amplifique. saludos
enviado desde  celular


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 31, 2011)

dalsaur dijo:


> gracias por la info, y dejenme decirle que siempre soy precavido y siempre uso el casco, ademas el sonido que emite el reproductor se escucha bien alto ya que lo amplifique. saludos
> enviado desde  celular


 ok!!! mira que no estamos dispuestos a perder colegas por el momento!! SAlu2.-


----------

